# انواع زيوت التشحيم



## توفيق قيس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أنواع زيوت التشحيم​​ 
من المهم أن تجعل نفسك مطلعون على أنواع مختلفة من زيوت التشحيم ، ولذلك ، يمكنك أن تعترف بهم واستخدام النوع الصحيح لكل طلب. في بعض التطبيقات ، وللااستخدام النوع الخطأ من مواد التشحيم يؤدى الى سرعة تدمير الالة

الزيوت المعدنية
هي المكرر من النفط الخام -- من النوع الذي يستخرج من حقول النفط في باطن الأرض. انه ما زال النوع الأكثر شيوعا ، ويتم إنتاجها لطائفة 
واسعة من التطبيقات.
زيوت للتحلل
مصنوعة من المصادر النباتية مثل زيت الخروع وزيت بذور اللفت ، أو من الاصطناعية 'استرات' (إستر هو نوع من المواد الكيميائية العضوية). فهي تستخدم عندما يمكن أن يكون هناك خطر على البيئة -- على سبيل المثال إمدادات المياه.
الزيوت الاصطناعية
يتم تصنيعها من قبل العمليات الكيميائية. ومن الأمثلة الجليكول polyalkylene ، البولي أوليفينات ألفا والسيليكون. يزداد استخدامها ، وذلك لأن الزيوت الاصطناعية يمكن أن يكون لها خصائص غير عادية. على سبيل المثال ، يمكن أن تعمل في درجات حرارة عالية مع أي تغيير ملموس في ممتلكاتهم التشحيم الطبيعي.
الزيوت وصفت بأنها خفيفة أو ثقيلة ، وفقا لمدى السهولة التي تتدفق.

شحوم
شحوم وعادة ما تقدم عن طريق الجمع بين النفط مع مغلظة(مواد اخرى ).، في حين أن مغلظة تحمل النفط في مكان ويمنعها من تتدفق بعيدا عن تزييت الأجزاء التي تحتاج إليها. ومكثفات الأكثر شيوعا هي الصابون من مختلف الأنواع. الطين وغير ذلك من مكثفات الصابون كما تستخدم في بعض الأحيان. شحوم وصفت بأنها لينة أو الثابت

أنواع أخرى من مواد التشحيم 
هناك ثلاث مجموعات أخرى من زيوت التشحيم ، وجميعهم من أقل شيوعا من زيوت وشحوم.. 
زيوت التشحيم الصلبة
مصنوعة من المعادن مثل الميكا ~ التلك ، والغرافيت ، والحجر الأملس. فهي تتميز لوحة تشبه هيكل الحق الى المستوى المجهري. هذه الأعمال مواد التشحيم لأن الشريحة وحات بسهولة على بعضهما البعض عندما تتعرض للإجهاد القص في زاوية. ويمكن أن تستخدم مواد التشحيم الصلبة وحدها أو مختلطة مع مواد التشحيم السوائل أو شحوم. فهي كثيرا ما تستخدم في صناعة أدوات الآلات.
مقاومة الحرائق والزيوت المستخدمة في حالات مثل المسابك ، ومناجم الفحم والصلب ويعمل فيها مواد قابلة للاشتعال (بما في ذلك معظم الزيوت العادية) من شأنه أن يسبب خطرا. الجليكول والمياه ، والمستحلبات قلب أمثلة لاطلاق النار وزيوت مقاومة.
الجافة ، ورشها على مواد التشحيم المستخدمة في بعض التطبيقات.



 أنواع التشحيم

مواد التشحيم العمل من خلال تهيئة الظروف الاستثنائية بين السطوح في الاتصال.
هناك ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية من الفيلم تشحيم الظروف التي يمكن أن توجد.

أ) تزليق الحدود

في هذه الحالة ، طبقة رقيقة من زيوت التشحيم موجودا ، ولكن معدنية كبيرة معدنيه الاتصال لا يزال موجودا. وبالتالي جزءا من حمولة هي التي اتخذتها معظم مواد التشحيم ولكن لا يزال التي اتخذتها البقع السطحية عالية. هذا الشرط ، عندما تستخدم لمكافحة التحميل الثقيل ، كما هو معروف تزييت الضغط الشديد.


ب) المختلطة تزييت الفيلم

هذا هو شرط وسيطة بين الحدود والكاملة للفيلم الذي التشحيم في طبقة تشحيم وتزييت أسمك من الحدود ولكن بعض المعادن إلى المعادن الاتصال لا يزال موجودا.

ج) لمجمل تزييت الفيلم

هذا هو الشرط الذي تتحرك سطوح مفصولة تماما الفيلم مواد التشحيم. هذا يمكن أن يحدث بطريقتين مختلفتين :

الهيدروستاتي :

عندما يتم توفير مواد التشحيم تحت ضغط من مصدر خارجي ، على سبيل المثال مضخة أو أعلاف الجاذبية.

هيدرودينامي :

الذي يتطور نتيجة لضغط المقاومة للمواد التشحيم نفسها. هذا هو نوع من التشحيم التي تحدث في محمل عادي ، ويمكن أن تفهم أفضل من خلال دراسة كيفية الفيلم تشحيم تتشكل في تلك الحالة. يبين مراحل المعنية. بينما في بقية مجلة يجلس على الجزء السفلي من تحمل ، على البدء كان يتسلق إلى جانب تحمل ويضع الفيلم مواد التشحيم التي ، كما أنها تطور وقوات المجلة إلى أكثر من الجانب الآخر من حيث أنها تحمل على ركوب الخيل اسفين من مواد التشحيم ، الشكل (كما تشحيم الانتباه الى وتد من العمل من المجلة ، فهي مضغوطة ، وتحافظ على الضغط المتقدمة السطوح المعدنية عدا.
​​  أعداد 
المهندس : توفيق قيس القرةغولي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 نوفمبر 2010)

_مشكور خالي العزيز على الموضوع _


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل ........


----------



## smain78 (15 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك سيدي كريم
هلا تطرقت لي في الشحوم الاصطناعية للتزليق التي تستعمل في الوسائل النقل والمصانع , وكيفية صنعها 
وشكرا مع الرد اكيد


----------



## الاخت الوفية (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي توفيق جزاك الله خيراً على المجهود
لي ملاحظة على الموضوع:
يبدو ان الترجمة كانت حرفية بحيث تركيب العبارات غير مفهومة.

يرجى من مشرفنا الفاضل مهندس المحبة 
مراجعة محتوى الموضوع اما حذفه او اعادة صياغته 
وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه​


----------



## ahmed48 (23 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي على الموضوع الرائع 
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------

